# What to wear for a water birth?



## KimmyB13

Hi ladies...

Just wondering if anyone has had or is planning to have a water birth? If so what did you wear? I'm hoping to have one and have no idea what to wear, all I know is I don't want to wear nothing....


----------



## mummy2_1

I plan on wearing a tank top, mat bra and swimming costume bottoms that are tye-able.

Dignity rli does go out the windows towards the end. You don't care who sees when it's so close to the end. I'm only taking bottoms incase I'm in the water along time and my oh would be more comfortable I suppose


----------



## KimmyB13

Yeah that's what most people say! I just thought before it gets to that point. That's along the lines of what I thought a bikini top/bottoms of some description.


----------



## mummy2_1

Ideally I'd get in the water be told yep your 10cm within an hour start pushing and tada I get my baby. But knowing how long.I was.in labour last time, the main reason I've chosen water birth this time is to cope with long labour and pain
I'd rather be comfy and calm in the water and covered for the first bit lol 

I read a women on here found it rli difficult to take off her underwear in the water so I had a light bulb moment and thought tie-side bikini bottoms would be so much easier


----------



## fxmummyduck

I had a bikini top and bottoms on when in the water....and I remember at some point the midwife telling me to take them off!!!! I still don't really know why as I had not been examined etc I kept the top on until literally a minute before lo was born (i had got out at this point) and then took it off to have skin to skin. I really don't remember worrying about it very much, too busy concentrating on getting through the contractions!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Just a black vest. No bottoms


----------



## NDH

I'll be wearing a bikini top and a swim skirt for modesty for photos that I won't have to take off.


----------



## Dill

I haven't done it before, but it'll mostly just be me and hubby in the suite. I'll bring a nighttime nursing bra in case I'll be in there a while, but I'm otherwise planning on being nude. No real point in wearing bottoms, imo, and privacy isn't really an issue.


----------



## jstarr

If I get to use the pool I'll either wear a tankini top or a bra/crop top thing that I sleep in. Tie side bottoms would be good but I haven't got any


----------



## Penguin20

I'm just planning on wearing a long vest top and no bottoms but part of me is thinking a bikini top instead


----------



## bumpy_j

I'm just gonna wear a bikini top.


----------



## LilMiss_91

I'm not planning a water birth this time (wanted one last time but when it came down to it, I was happier out of the water) but I just wanted to say, it's not always true that you don't care at the end! I had my OH and my mum in the room with me and when it was time to start pushing they were told to look the other way!! (By me!). 
I laboured and gave birth in a mid-thigh length t shirt that just got pulled up out of the way when I actually gave birth. 
Personally this time I'm going to go for a button down nightie/loose shirt and probably no bra so I can quickly unbutton and pop baby inside for skin to skin straight away.
If you're naturally quite modest like me (ok, I'm a prude about my own nakediness haha!) then I would go for maybe a long length stretchy vest and nursing bra (if you plan on bf). It can just be pulled up to give access for the MW and it won't be all floaty and annoying in the water! GL :)


----------



## LoveCakes

I packed a tankini but by the time I was getting in I couldn't face getting undressed and dressed again so I just wore my bra. I ended up getting out, taking my wet bra off and putting a nightie on as the midwife was worried I'd get cold


----------



## Spudtastic

I wore a tankini top and no bottoms. I got in the pool about 4 hours before little one arrived so in the beginning I was self concious at first. I just didn't want to struggle to get the bottoms off.

When the contractions ramped up the top came off and I didn't care one bit.


----------



## Amygdala

I'd packed a swim skirt and tankini top to wear in the pool but ended up wearing nothing but my (only!) expensive silk bra. Go figure. I didn't care about modesty as much as I'd thought. At that point, I'd already had two internal exams and it didn't seem to make much sense to put clothes back on. Plus, I actually felt quite private in the pool, like the water acted like a blanket. So I'd say by all means pack whatever you think will make you feel comfortable but don't be surprised if your plans change. The bikini bottoms for tying sound like a great idea and you can get cheap ones at a £/$ store or on eBay.


----------



## .Shopaholic.

Hiya Hun,

Before labour, I had planned on just wearing a long tshirt as when it comes to near the end, the midwives really need to see what's going on so couldn't really wear any bottoms. However, when I got in the pool I was ready to push (my suitcase was still in the car haha) so I ended up in my cami vest & bra only! You just never know lol.

I am hoping for a water birth again this time, so I will take with me a bikini top and a large tshirt x


----------



## mrssat

Hmm nothing! Can't stand clothes during labour. I'm hoping for second home birth. Had a pool last time but didn't give birth in it but found it lovely for pain relief during contractions. & as I'm at home I'll prob be as naked. Poor midwifes! Ha


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Both my water births were that quick by the time I got to the hospital that I didn't have time to change, I ended up just wearing the t-shirts that I had in at the time.
I agree with an above poster though that modesty doesn't always go out the window, I made sure I was covered with a towel until I was in the pool and covered when I got out, OH and sister were sitting over the side so no one apart from the midwife was near enough to see anything either :)


----------



## Cazran25

I packed a bikini top with all intentions of wearing it but I was so desperate to get in the water when hubby passed it to me I was like "no can't be bothered get me in that pool NOW!" I had a back to back labour over several days & was just desperate for some relief.
Loved it & hope to have another water birth this time.


----------



## Laucu

Nothing. Both times I've been in labour i couldn't bear to wear clothes. Works best for skin to skin contact after delivery too  

I've packed a loose nightdress to put on afterwards.


----------



## kittylady

Bikini bra or nothing, modesty doesn't really come into it and the midwives really have seen it all before and don't care.


----------

